# what's tk-glitch and should I try to get a glitch fix?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm running cm7.1 mesmerizemtd build_version.

Thanks in advance


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lets.go.to.the other thread and continue this there 

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------

